# Gaming Platforms?



## BookStop (Nov 9, 2006)

How many and which gaming platforms have you had?

I've had and *have:* 

Atari 2600
Atari 5200
NES
SNES
*N64*
*Gamecube*
Gameboy
Gameboy Color
*Gameboy Advance*
*Nintendo DS*
Dreamcast
Playstation
*PS2*
X-Box
*Computers*

I stood in line to pre-oder the Wii, but i was number 18 and only 16 pre-orders taken.


----------



## Talysia (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow, my list seems a little short in comparison.  Going back a few years, we had a Spectrum, a SNES, a Dreamcast and now my PS2.  Had lots of games, though.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Nov 9, 2006)

My List of what I have in the house right now:


SNES
*N64*
*Gamecube*
*Gameboy Advance*
Playstation
*PS2*
X-Box
*Computers*

As far as what I've had......wow....I can't even think LOL. 
I emulated my XBOX so I just play the old school games on that now. I have like 250 SNES and 64 games in storage. My Atari is at my dads in storage. It will be worth a lot of money for my grandkids, me thinks....lol

As far as the xbox 360 and ps 3 and wiii-----I haven't purchased yet because, well, I'm broke and kinda don't want too.


----------



## Crymic (Nov 10, 2006)

Apple 2c
Com 64
Colico
NES
*SNES
PS1
PS2
Xbox*
Gamecube
*Gameboy*
*Gameboy Advance/SP
**Dreamcast
PC*


----------



## McMurphy (Nov 10, 2006)

Atari 2600
Atari 400
* NES*
Gameboy Color
Super Nintendo
* Nintendo 64*
* Playstation*
* Playstation 2*
Mac
* PC*

I don't know what exactly made me think of this, but anyone else remember that Alien Ant Farm music video in which the Atari 2600 comes to life and "schools" the PS2?  Classic nerdom.


----------



## Joel007 (Nov 10, 2006)

NES
Gameboy
Playstation
Computer

Ever since I built a computer, i haven't bothered with consoles


----------



## Aes (Nov 10, 2006)

Here's what I've had, *have now* and _have thanks to the wonder of emulation_:

Intellivision
*NES*
*Game Boy (the original brick version)*
_Game Boy Color_
_Sega Genesis_
*Super NES*
*Playstation*
*Playstation 2*
*Nintendo DS*
*PC x3*

Not all of them are hooked up, but there's somewhere in the house and all are in working order.


----------



## sanityassassin (Nov 10, 2006)

Had and *have*

Binatone console (does anyone remember these)
ZX81
ZX Spectrum
Commadore 64
Sega Megadrive
*Playstation
Playstation 2
Gameboy Advance
PC*


----------



## BookStop (Nov 10, 2006)

Nice to see some of you are as obsessive as I am, or nearly so anyways. I forgot to mention *Merlin. *I still have 2 of those; the original handheld.

Merlin (game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Does anyone have a modern gaming console pimped into an old sitdown arcade game?


----------



## cornelius (Nov 10, 2006)

I have a SNES and a PS2 anbd a gameboy


----------

